# Two Impreza SPEC C Type "RA", Just arrived from Japan



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks to Rick, Sugino San and Endless Crew for support me and my friend Luca to import these two fresh Subaru SPEC C Type RA and Type RA-R. Both cars are 100% stock.

The Luca's RA-R is really new; only 2.400km on the clock. My white RA has covered less of 18.000 km but really it seems new .

The rare SPEC C Type RA's logo.
















The ultrarare RA-R's logo









The container is just arrived 








The two subaru's has been really well stored in the container.
























The unloading operations begin.....








Thks to Luca and a his friend a big truck used to transport racing car come to help us....

















































































The RA-R's wheel with big brembo caliper 6p.








The RA Wheel








































The Ra's interior. Not "like" new. They are new:squintdan.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, they are two very nice looking subaru's. Im not usually a fan of them but these two are great pieces of kit.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the white one i would keep the yellow one ...looks abit errrr

enjoy them as they are really smart cars!


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the map holder in the RA Ive never seen that before. The RA-R is missing the wing, its suposed to be a flat black one. Very nice cars though.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice...love the specs on Ra-r..the brakes alone worth over 3k I believe.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thank your for your comments. The ra-r is really well tuned by STI; a very fast car.

I think that Luca, in the near future, will fit this wing. It is really strange see a Impreza without :chuckle:.

SUBARU TECNICA INTERNATIONAL | News


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

ra-R = true sex  but dont love that color.. but the look = mean machine 
and love that spec c nur sticker


----------



## The_Thinker (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful cars, the white was always my favourite colour.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

both stunning cars


----------



## valgal (Jun 9, 2007)

Compliments , i want one :lamer:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Ahhh so you are the one who got them 

Congrats, i was very interested in knowing who got these Rick knows i like these flat-4 things :chuckle:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

i think there horrible .........


run the track
YouTube - Bob Marley - Hypocrites


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Well they are a lot better than the 08 model.


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

very nice mate this is my scooby till the r32 is on the road :thumbsup:



























my r32








YouTube - sky 001


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Anyone else have problems with the images?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks for your feedbacks. About Map holder it is a "laile" product, i saw today on Impreza Hyper rev no.115 mag.

Rain, the car has been bought in one of the best japanease dealer in Gunma pref. They sell only Impreza car and all their subaru are really awesome. Before confirm the purchase, Rick/Sugino san checked the crash history (not present) and sent me a lot of pics like request; interior, exterior, engine bay and also pics of under the chassis. Then Endless guys changed oil and check for all liquid level. Really an excellent service for both Impreza by Endless.

Mark you cars are really nice:thumbsup:.

Blowdog can you see the pics?


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

My friend recently drove an RA and was *very* impressed! These things are serious track weapons!


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

ive never heard of a RA-R...

and im a pretty big subie dood... wow...

its ugly.. but man its cool!


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Johnny_0

they are both really nice, I like the look of your white ra, and the racing spec of the ra-r.

YZR told me that when driveng the ra-r you can feel a lot the differentials work, and that the steering was very direct.

When will they be registered?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Maxi said:


> Johnny_0
> 
> they are both really nice, I like the look of your white ra, and the racing spec of the ra-r.
> 
> ...


Hi Maxi, 

the driving sensation are the same with the RA, about differentials and steering. Now i have the ra-r ecu map in my ra (thks Luca) and it is very fast :nervous: for a stock car.

For the other thing i hope very soon.


----------



## YT48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very awesome rides.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

so sick


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Awesome cars! Any recent pics?


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

mmm they look well. I have never heard of these particular models, any chance of posting up specs?


----------



## hunterS (Sep 25, 2009)

iv heard of the type ra spec c :smokin::smokin:
but never a ra-r whats the difference ?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

hunterS said:


> iv heard of the type ra spec c :smokin::smokin:
> but never a ra-r whats the difference ?


The main differences are:

-brembo 6p on front (RA-R)
-big twin scroll turbo; RA_R has about 15hp more than RA. RA-R has 320hp while the the RA has 305hp. Of course 100% with stock parts no tune (on maha dyno). 
-different ecu map (different timing, boost, etc.)


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

also never heard of these but i love that yellowness :smokin:


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

KINGLEH said:


> ive never heard of a RA-R...
> 
> and im a pretty big subie dood... wow...
> 
> its ugly.. but man its cool!


yah it's very bad ass mr lee khen 

(this is soon2bblackongold from nasioc)

it's got a hard inlet, twinscroll turbo with the biggest impreza twinscroll turbo, it's very light, has ALL the STi suspension bits, light weight roof too, couple coolers(iirc power steering and a bigger oil cooler or diff cooler), 6 pots up front as you know, dimpled rotors, and a really nice factory tune


----------



## juggers (Sep 2, 2010)

I sold my Yellow RA-R to a chap in Italy to it had black wheels because i had them sprayed it looked much better.Since then i have bought a replacement...the new hatch version spec c R205 same spec as the new saloon that lapped the nurburgring in 7.55 min. The R205 gets the 6 pots on the front and a new 4 pots on the rear braking is supposed to be amazing.

Ps the ra-r kicks out 350bhp as standard.

Immy


----------



## mcinallygsxr (Jan 26, 2009)

the cars look amazing, i had a version 2 ra for a while . great fun on a short circuit


----------



## juggers (Sep 2, 2010)

I love these cars as much as i love the GTR both amazing cars did you guys convert it to LHD?


----------



## Razor9310 (Feb 17, 2009)

juggers said:


> I sold my Yellow RA-R to a chap in Italy to it had black wheels because i had them sprayed it looked much better.Since then i have bought a replacement...the new hatch version spec c R205 same spec as the new saloon that lapped the nurburgring in 7.55 min. The R205 gets the 6 pots on the front and a new 4 pots on the rear braking is supposed to be amazing.
> 
> Ps the ra-r kicks out 350bhp as standard.
> 
> Immy


Is this your old Impreza?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Those brake calipers on the Yellow one are awesome!!


----------



## riga121280 (May 24, 2009)

SEX ON WHEELS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw one of these spec C type RA in small track in Udine, Italy. The owner get there to late to participate, was that you?


----------



## juggers (Sep 2, 2010)

Razor9310 said:


> Is this your old Impreza?


Yeh thats my baby:bawling:

I bought a new R205 to replace her


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Update about the White Ra. The car now has about 400ps. 



















more pics on my blog:

My Passion: HIghlights: MY 2006 Spec c Type RA


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice. That the Litchfield turbo you are using?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Lovley mate, one day I might delve into the whole idea of owning a subaru?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

thks for replies. Yes LM turbo from turbodynamics/litchfield. In the near future i have to fit a Front mount intercooler for improve power. Subaru are really great cars and the EJ20 a strong engine.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice! 

Ive been looking at a regular Spec C myself, same color too


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Does the gruppe M induction kit make any difference to induction noise/power?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

About noise really not a big difference that stock airbox. Re power about 10/15ps more. Then the carbon box insulate well the filter from heat of engine. Expensive but a great piece of kit.

Rain you've a PM


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

johnny_0 said:


> thks for replies. Yes LM turbo from turbodynamics/litchfield. In the near future i have to fit a Front mount intercooler for improve power. Subaru are really great cars and the EJ20 a strong engine.


How do you rate the LM turbo?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

kennyc said:


> How do you rate the LM turbo?


My experience with it, is positive so in my opinion they are nice turbo but a bit too expensive. Then for get the full potential with LM you have to fit a FMIC. I got a HDI GT2 int. and i will fit soon.

The Lm spool very fast, for the size, and strong torque also.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

And at the end i fitted a front mount intercooler. Now the car can keep better the power. We anotized the pipes in red for better cosmetic. Now the car can reach 430ps.






































More pics on my blog:

My Passion: Hdi GT2 intercooler newage for Impreza GDB F


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice cars both of them!


----------



## Tobbe_ (Mar 9, 2011)

Its fantastic! i want one!

Realy like the white one!


----------



## domi (Mar 13, 2012)

nice


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

thks for your replies.


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

You have email Carlo San :wavey:

PS a shoot by from the magazine Elaborare by the Photographer Igor Gentili


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great Igor!!!

Ciao Morgan


----------



## Tobbe_ (Mar 9, 2011)

johnny_0 said:


> Ciao Morgan


Sir, i bid u a pack of smokes and a vodka for the car..

its realy stunning


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy I found this thread! Love Subarus! The yellow one looked amazing


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Carlo, 

I thought you were selling your Subaru ? 

I still havent decided what i want to get to replace mine, looking at maybe something Lotus....but irritating to use everyday i hear.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes Ryan you right; But now i'm not so sure like before ; the car is really in mint conditions; The cosmetic are the same like if you buy a new car. 

The front intercooler is really a great upgrade on a subby. Now the Intake temp is less of ambient temperature so the turbo can release all his power.

I owned a Lotus in the past and i can confirm (only my opinion of course) that they are not a great choice for an every day car.


----------

